# Mini Chocolate Mousse Tarts



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Mini Chocolate Mousse Tarts






  POINTS® value |  2
Servings |  12
 Our miniature tarts, filled with creamy, rich chocolate mousse, are the perfect antidote for a sweets craving.




Ingredients 

12 average reduced-fat vanilla wafer(s) 
1/4 oz unsweetened gelatin 
1/4 cup water 
1 cup fat-free skim milk 
1/3 cup sugar 
1/3 cup unsweetened cocoa 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
1 3/4 cup Cool Whip Whipped Topping, or similar topping (thawed if frozen) 
1 cups raspberries 

Instructions 

Line a 12-hole muffin tin with foil muffin liners; place 1 cookie in bottom of each hole.
Sprinkle gelatin over cold water in a small saucepan; let stand 1 minute. Stir over low heat until dissolved, about 5 minutes.
Combine milk, sugar, cocoa and extract in a blender; process until blended, adding dissolved gelatin through feed cap during blending. Pour into a medium bowl; whisk in whipped topping.
Pour mousse into prepared muffin tin. Chill until firm, about 3 hours. Peel away foil liner and place on serving plates; garnish with raspberries.


----------

